# I had this album when I was a kid!!



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you like my site. That was my very first Halloween LP purchase. I got it at Woolworth's in 1970. I've since acquired the 1979 version plus an orange, 1960's version that has the Halloween Party Tips on the inner sleeve. My original LP did not have those. 

One request though. iif you could please change that link from the sound file to the link to that LP web page. Reason being everytime someone opens this thread it is eating my bandwidth even without playing the track. Thanks.


----------

